# Single Breeding nest boxes



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Hey guys, finally got my loft done for my young birds. I am now looking into building or possibly purchasing single breeding 'nest box'/ 'cages'. I would greatly appreciate it if you guys toss in some ideas or pictures for single breeding. I'm only looking to have about 2 - 3 pairs.

Thanks & God Bless
Kevin


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Im not sure what you mean by single breeding nest box but my nest boxes are 24 inches wide by 24 inches deep and 16 inches high
Thats big enough to fit the parents and two nest bowls in there.


----------



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

We always use milk crates and a piece of wood over the front to make a little perch for the fledglings or parents. and placed a piece of cardboard on the bottom so the babies an eggs didnt fall through. heres my sketch i made on my "paint" program. it is rough but i hope it gets the point across.








hope the pic works and helps ya


----------



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

and of course, some hay/straw in the box but i didnt feel like drawing little pieces of hay


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

*laughs* thats awesome Trevor, i think i might have to put some of those up next year.


----------



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

> *laughs* thats awesome Trevor, i think i might have to put some of those up next year.


 Ok lol. These boxes were just so easy for us to make. We got the milk crates for free from delies and we had the pieces of wood laying around from when wee built the coop. So it all worked out good. And the ventilation is great in them and the babaies seem healthy,


----------



## RushemZ (Jul 19, 2009)

guys whats the proper size of next box with 2 rooms ?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Two rooms? You mean a nestbox large enough for two nest bowls? Usually 24 inches across, by anywhere from 16 inches to 20 inches deep, and 12 to 16 inches high I think. People make them different sizes. Some people have more room to work with. Big is better than small, as you need room for the parents and a nest bowl for the eggs, plus the first two squabs. But it isn't two rooms, just one large room. Does that answer your question?

Or did you mean a loft with two rooms? Not sure what you mean.


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

Where did u live?plz mention the city and country.


----------



## RushemZ (Jul 19, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> Two rooms? You mean a nestbox large enough for two nest bowls? Usually 24 inches across, by anywhere from 16 inches to 20 inches deep, and 12 to 16 inches high I think. People make them different sizes. Some people have more room to work with. Big is better than small, as you need room for the parents and a nest bowl for the eggs, plus the first two squabs. But it isn't two rooms, just one large room. Does that answer your question?
> 
> Or did you mean a loft with two rooms? Not sure what you mean.



what i mean is the room of the loft . i like to make box then i devide it to 2 , to make 2 rooms ..


----------



## piney_creek (Jun 5, 2006)

TrevorsCoop said:


> We always use milk crates and a piece of wood over the front to make a little perch for the fledglings or parents. and placed a piece of cardboard on the bottom so the babies an eggs didnt fall through. heres my sketch i made on my "paint" program. it is rough but i hope it gets the point across.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would definitely put a board on top though.


----------



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

> I would definitely put a board on top though.


 How come? Well, now that I think of it, the perch boards are on top of the breeding nesting boxes, Lol. so i will edit the pic.....


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

LOL! "Just in case another pij decides to dump on your babies."


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

RushemZ said:


> what i mean is the room of the loft . i like to make box then i devide it to 2 , to make 2 rooms ..


Oh, you mean you wanna divide your loft into 2 to separate your birds. What are the dimensions of your loft?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you ought to just make them out of wood, in the long run you will be happier, oh and nest fronts, I can't see how one can do with out them now, just takes one bully or fight in a nest box to crack eggs or injure babies. with a front the cock can guard his box before anyone can even get in it. doing it right from the beginning will save you alot of time and even perhaps birds.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

RushemZ, how big is your loft? There is no Right SIZE. People make them different sizes. It would be helpful to know the size of your loft.


----------



## RushemZ (Jul 19, 2009)

6 ft hieght 6 ft width . 5 ft deep


----------



## RushemZ (Jul 19, 2009)

TrevorsCoop said:


> We always use milk crates and a piece of wood over the front to make a little perch for the fledglings or parents. and placed a piece of cardboard on the bottom so the babies an eggs didnt fall through. heres my sketch i made on my "paint" program. it is rough but i hope it gets the point across.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just like this one nest room .. i like to make box then devide them to 2 so i can make 2 rooms then ill put it inside my loft ..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeons like to start a second nest when the babies are anywhere from 10 days to like 2 weeks old. So if you are going to breed them that way, they need a box large enough to fit themselves, the new nest, and the nest with the first babies. That's like 20 to 24 inches across, and at least, what, maybe 16 to to 20 inches deep? I don't know. Or they'll leave the box and go to another box to start the new nest. Then the first babies are left alone more. Are you going to breed them?


----------

